# Rain Gloves



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Had a bad rainout in a recent tourney. They called the tourney off after 6 holes, but we had played 2 in fairly heavy rain (no lightening). On those last 2 holes, I had almost no control, everything was soaked. Have any of you had any experience playing in the rain and do you have any specific golves to recommend. I'm currently looking at the Footjoy RainGrip.

Thanks,

BT


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I, too need some half-decent rainggloves! I'll be getting my first course membership for the new year but that probably means there will be rain... I'll be looking on the internet.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I picked up a pair of the Footjoys after work today.

BT


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah i have those and they work soooooo, good.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought a pair of Callaway rain gloves and they work well. I have played 27 holes wearing those gloves and never bothered to wipe off my grips. My friends say it is like cheating when I wear those gloves in the rain!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

idk for some reason i don't feel comfortable wearing rain gloves...i still find i have better feel or control with my leather glovees


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I like my rain gloves. But you still need to keep your grips dry.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I used rain gloves during a short rain storm. they worked quite well. You need to soak the gloves.. it doesn't matter if your club grip is wet or not (after all you are putting soaking wet gloves on them!).

For 2 holes I was able to hit my clubs, when others had issues. You don't get the same feel though.

One other thing I have done.. is I save my worn gloves. I have about 6 in my golf bag. I take one out.. dry the grip, and I can get about 2 shots out of it (drive and iron) before it gets wet. I can last about 3-4 holes on six old, but usable, gloves.


----------

